# State fair



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

What would be the best thing to feed my chickens,and or prepare them for the state fair


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would feed them the same, and maybe put some vitamins in their water.


----------



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

Oh okay,thanks


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Just a reminder...remember biosecurity.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

When is the state fair? Are you taking them all? What kind of breeds?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Someone fill me in here. Are not the fairs more about the keeper's knowledge on keeping poultry and how healthy overall the bird is? That the birds are free of disease and parasites?


----------



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm taking a barred rock rooster (not pictured) the RIR rooster, the yellow BO hen, and one of the red NHR hens


----------



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

The state fair is September 8-18


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Will they all compete for ribbons?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Bathe your chickens 1 wk before the fair.Also,clean their feet really good.You'd be surprised how good they look after a bath.Helps bring home those blue ribbons.Good luck!


----------



## brandon_thomas247 (Feb 25, 2016)

Okay, will do, thanks!!


----------

